# Info on Stormy Hardwoods



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Congrats! By far the coolest camo I've ever seen on a bow. I've got a PSE DNA SP coming from Breathn in Stormy Hardwoods Grey. If you order a bow through Breathn he can have it stripped down and done in Stormy Hardwoods through Ultimate Finishers - just another option for folks. Looking forward to getting it.

Best wishes for continued growth of the brand!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats on the sponsorship...

Folks I have all my bows done in this camo...the finish is the toughest you can get...you can get just about any color to match your environment ...

Great camo, great finish and a super nice company to deal with


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

...no blue.


I have heard, some like blue. LOL

Congrats!


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> Congrats on the sponsorship...
> 
> Folks I have all my bows done in this camo...the finish is the toughest you can get...you can get just about any color to match your environment ...
> 
> Great camo, great finish and a super nice company to deal with


im jealous of some of your rigs. I mean theyre sweet looking man


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Karbon said:


> ...no blue.
> 
> 
> I have heard, some like blue. LOL
> ...


We had it. No one ever ordered it. You never know what will come out next though lol


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't see too many orange either. They look sharp!


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

arrowblaster said:


> Don't see too many orange either. They look sharp!


They do. I've seen it in gloss on a target rig and matte on a hunting rig. Both sharp!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Matte orange is sweet.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT and thanks for being a sponser. I guess we don't have to go through Josh anymore, lol Looking forward to seeing what comes from you at the ata show.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks for the welcome. Yeah it's a good thing we got him out of the way lol


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Replied


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Any pics of anything done in blue?


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Karbon said:


> Any pics of anything done in blue?


Nope it was developed but no one ever ordered it.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

im sure that stormy could be sweet talked into bringing blue back...he is a big softy


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I might be interested in blue... Gotta see how the red comes out first...


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Will you be introducing hydro dip films for the bows that cannot go through the Kolorfusion heating process?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

I WANT BLUE also............. >


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 17, 2005)

Karbon said:


> Any pics of anything done in blue?


.... No it would clash with Jon's ugly couch, so no pic's taken. Lol.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Will you be introducing hydro dip films for the bows that cannot go through the Kolorfusion heating process?


No plans for that at this time


----------



## gatorman (Mar 13, 2003)

Ex wolverine that bottom one is my favorite. Is that considered gray?
I wish this could be done on carbon.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

gatorman said:


> Ex wolverine that bottom one is my favorite. Is that considered gray?
> I wish this could be done on carbon.


I believe that is the SH original.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Predator said:


> Congrats! By far the coolest camo I've ever seen on a bow. I've got a PSE DNA SP coming from Breathn in Stormy Hardwoods Grey. If you order a bow through Breathn he can have it stripped down and done in Stormy Hardwoods through Ultimate Finishers - just another option for folks. Looking forward to getting it.
> 
> Best wishes for continued growth of the brand!


Thats what I wanted to hear. Stormy Hardwoods PSE DNA SP can be ordered this way.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

arrowblaster said:


> Don't see too many orange either. They look sharp!


Gloss orange is sweet!


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

pbuck said:


> Gloss orange is sweet!


I was hoping you would post these pbuck. In person it just pops off the bow in gloss.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

gatorman said:


> Ex wolverine that bottom one is my favorite. Is that considered gray?
> I wish this could be done on carbon.


It is Stormy Hardwoods Original commonly known as grey


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got pics of one of the new colors and it looks SWEET!


----------



## ncountry (Aug 29, 2009)

StormyHardwoods said:


> Just got pics of one of the new colors and it looks SWEET!


Oh yeah!! Wait.... I don't see any pictures?


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

January 6th lol


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats!!! Looking forward to sporting it on my bows!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

StormyHardwoods said:


> Just got pics of one of the new colors and it looks SWEET!


Just SWEET or SWEEEETTTTTTT ?????


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> just sweet or sweeeettttttt ?????


x2.....


----------



## Jnmoor00 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bill at ultimate finishers just did two cpxs for me and a Hoyt buffalo riser...all turned out great. Ordered a new Obsession Phoenix in stormy hardwoods will be here next week.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

dwagoner said:


> Just SWEET or SWEEEETTTTTTT ?????


No you tell me lol


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

StormyHardwoods said:


> No you tell me lol


Tell ya on the 6 th I guess


----------



## Jnmoor00 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Lookin good Jnmoor00


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

bgbowhunter said:


> Congrats!!! Looking forward to sporting it on my bows!


Get with me after seasons over we will get y'all's rigs done up


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll get with ya after Jan 6th   Can you at least tell us if any of the new colors are going to be for the hunting crowd? That would help make my decision of when to get my bows done much easier.


StormyHardwoods said:


> Get with me after seasons over we will get y'all's rigs done up


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Bnbfishin said:


> I'll get with ya after Jan 6th   Can you at least tell us if any of the new colors are going to be for the hunting crowd? That would help make my decision of when to get my bows doen much easier.


The man doesn't Lie


----------



## PAJason (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't wait for my Obsession Evolution in Stormy to come


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Bnbfishin said:


> I'll get with ya after Jan 6th   Can you at least tell us if any of the new colors are going to be for the hunting crowd? That would help make my decision of when to get my bows done much easier.


Yes 2 of the 3 for sure geared towards hunting.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

StormyHardwoods said:


> Yes 2 of the 3 for sure geared towards hunting.


Man I'm going to have to wait for sure then . Come on ata show


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

PAJason said:


> Can't wait for my Obsession Evolution in Stormy to come


Thanks for ordering the Stormy option!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Somehow I knew you were going to say that 


StormyHardwoods said:


> Yes 2 of the 3 for sure geared towards hunting.


You and me both.


bambikiller said:


> Man I'm going to have to wait for sure then . Come on ata show


Maybe you could let me know on January 3rd since it's my birthday and all :dontknow:


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

How about a really early Happy Birthday lol that work?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes waiting for Evolution that is coming in Stormy natural.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

MICCOX said:


> Yes waiting for Evolution that is coming in Stormy natural.


Thank you for ordering the Stormy option!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> .... No it would clash with Jon's ugly couch, so no pic's taken. Lol.


I think I might retire the old couch...wife makes fun of it way more than you guys do...lol
but it serves its purpose..


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I tried getting stormy hardwood grey arrow wraps and wanted just the red deer logo changed to blue to match my strings,(already received the wraps with red deer logo) onestringer arrow wraps tried for me, but someone named Josh at stormy hardwoods said no. made me sad, really wanted to sport stormy on arrows, but the red would clash , so I now have 15 arrow wraps I will not be using.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

What do want for the wraps you got.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Breathn said:


> I think I might retire the old couch...wife makes fun of it way more than you guys do...lol
> but it serves its purpose..


There is no way in heck that's happening. We will have a chat at the ATA lol she will come around


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*stormy natural*

stormy natural lethal force 2


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

creed dave said:


> I tried getting stormy hardwood grey arrow wraps and wanted just the red deer logo changed to blue to match my strings,(already received the wraps with red deer logo) onestringer arrow wraps tried for me, but someone named Josh at stormy hardwoods said no. made me sad, really wanted to sport stormy on arrows, but the red would clash , so I now have 15 arrow wraps I will not be using.


I'm sorry your request couldn't be granted. We offer 8 soon to be 11 color options. We have tried to provide enough options to make most happy. The wraps are offered to match the bows. We receive multiple requests to change colors for bows and it just complicates the process too much. We tried this in the beginning but it just doesn't work. The colors are available as is. I hope you can understand our position and find one that suits your liking. 

Josh


----------



## ncountry (Aug 29, 2009)

Absolutely love my bow done in Autumn!! Deer love it. Too...Only complaint so far is they're all does....lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Breathn said:


> stormy natural lethal force 2


That looks great,i want my Super short done in this pattern with same strings combo.:thumbs_up..Grizz


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

it possible to do a fade? say stormy grey bottom half and red top half? Ooh that would be SSssooo Sweeettt


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

creed dave said:


> I tried getting stormy hardwood grey arrow wraps and wanted just the red deer logo changed to blue to match my strings,(already received the wraps with red deer logo) onestringer arrow wraps tried for me, but someone named Josh at stormy hardwoods said no. made me sad, really wanted to sport stormy on arrows, but the red would clash , so I now have 15 arrow wraps I will not be using.


if they fit easton bloodlines or easton epic n fused arrows,send me a pm and i will buy those wraps from you...Grizz


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> That looks great,i want my Super short done in this pattern with same strings combo.:thumbs_up..Grizz


Check out this string combo on it.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Brendon_t said:


> it possible to do a fade? say stormy grey bottom half and red top half? Ooh that would be SSssooo Sweeettt


On a bow?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

StormyHardwoods said:


> Check out this string combo on it.


Very nice.I have decided to get a premonition,get it done in Stormy Original,send the Super short and the omen to breathn in the new year for new strings and a change of finish.I think your going to do very well with this camo...Good luck and i know i will be using it for multiple bows..Grizz


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Grizz. I appreciate the kind words


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Back up for the best looking camo out there.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

totally understand, just disappointed. I had seen that someone here on AT had kept the stormy grey, but just had deer heads changed to green.


StormyHardwoods said:


> I'm sorry your request couldn't be granted. We offer 8 soon to be 11 color options. We have tried to provide enough options to make most happy. The wraps are offered to match the bows. We receive multiple requests to change colors for bows and it just complicates the process too much. We tried this in the beginning but it just doesn't work. The colors are available as is. I hope you can understand our position and find one that suits your liking.
> 
> Josh


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

honestly, by the time I mailed them, you would be better off contacting Mindy at onestringer arrow wraps. I think they only cost $15.00, so I will keep them in case I buy a new obsession Evolution in stormy. but thanks. really want blue deer heads though! lol


MICCOX said:


> What do want for the wraps you got.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

creed dave said:


> totally understand, just disappointed. I had seen that someone here on AT had kept the stormy grey, but just had deer heads changed to green.


I understand. That was early and before it was available on factory bows and other parts.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Waiting for Mindy to be able to do Arrow wraps in stormy Purple..


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

bowtecher82nd said:


> Waiting for Mindy to be able to do Arrow wraps in stormy Purple..


They have the file now. You should be able to get them shortly


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Awesome looking camo. PM on the way


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

StormyHardwoods said:


> They have the file now. You should be able to get them shortly


Is she able to do stabilizer wraps also? For say a Bstinger?


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

hmm.. purple but not blue. lol


StormyHardwoods said:


> They have the file now. You should be able to get them shortly


surely there is a $$ amount that would convince you to change those tiny little red deer to blue


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

creed dave said:


> hmm.. purple but not blue. lol
> surely there is a $$ amount that would convince you to change those tiny little red deer to blue


Yes purple









It's been around since the beginning.


----------



## Cal2kidz (Feb 4, 2004)

Love the purple! May be in my wife's future for her Knighmare, in black currently. 
I am thinking of ordering an Evolution in green - will be sweeeeet!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

We need more natural pics


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)

Just sent my axion 11in 3d stabilizer off to get it done in stormy hardwoods grey to match my 2013 Obsession LF2. Can't wait to see how it looks on the bow.


----------



## Jnmoor00 (Aug 9, 2011)

Heard ktech designs has products available in stormy hardwoods


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Jnmoor00 said:


> Heard ktech designs has products available in stormy hardwoods


Stormy hardwoods taking over !!!!


----------



## Jnmoor00 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure think they are planning it with the release of 2014 line possibly


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)

Sand blasted the finish off and sent the stab to Ultimate Finishers.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

All I know is that every bow that I can have it done in it will be done...Even a new on off the shelf...The stuff is tuff and so many options for the envrioment you hunt in


----------



## Jnmoor00 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kolorfusioned two bows that will soon be for sale both CPXs


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

StormyHardwoods said:


> On a bow?


 yes, same bow, fade up from one color to another.


----------



## nebraskaz71 (Jul 20, 2013)

Breathn said:


> stormy natural lethal force 2


My bow turned out great looking, ordering afew more parts for it and gonna get a onestringer decal for my stabalizer. Hopefully get to shoot it one of these days! lol


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Brendon_t said:


> yes, same bow, fade up from one color to another.


Yes it is possible.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

bambikiller said:


> We need more natural pics


Here ya go


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Those look sick


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

When I look at the patterns on the web site I didn't really like them but seeing them on a bow really changed my mind. Looks cool!


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

ike_osu said:


> When I look at the patterns on the web site I didn't really like them but seeing them on a bow really changed my mind. Looks cool!


Yeah I know it's tough to envision how it lays down looking at the flat images. I almost didn't even put the flat images up because it lays down so "different".


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

bambikiller said:


> Those look sick


Thought you might like those


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

I need to get some pics of it on bows on the website. Might do that tonight.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I want a red, yellow, a green, a grey..... hmmmm I need some more bows now
Looks awesome!!! I'll be getting my x force ds done in bloodtrail soon...


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)

Bill from Ultimate Finishers just sent me a picture of my stab finished. Can't wait to put it back together and get it on the bow. Very fast turn around and communication from Bill.


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)

They have prices on there website I believe just give Bill a call at Ultimate Finishers.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow that looks great!


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Ryan Guthrie said:


> They have prices on there website I believe just give Bill a call at Ultimate Finishers.


Yes you can always call Bill. We both prefer that you go through the Stormy Hardwoods website and fill out the form under Process/Pricing as it gets sent to Bill at Ultimate Finishers as a "work order". He will contact you and schedule your parts in and arrange payment. If you call Bill directly he should be instructing folks to use the process we have put in place.


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)

I was just trying to say that Bill was very accessible and responded to my emails in a quick manner. Love the hardwoods camo.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Ryan Guthrie said:


> I was just trying to say that Bill was very accessible and responded to my emails in a quick manner. Love the hardwoods camo.


I know. I'm just trying to get the process out there. I get several Pm's about how/who to contact to get it done.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Ryan Guthrie said:


> View attachment 1832218
> 
> Bill from Ultimate Finishers just sent me a picture of my stab finished. Can't wait to put it back together and get it on the bow. Very fast turn around and communication from Bill.


Same stab I have! Now I know exactly how it would look! Thanks for posting


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)

Not the best picture but the stabilizer looks great. Bill at ultimate finishers does awesome work it is flawless.


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great! I need to get some pix up of my mods off my DNA Bill did.........stormy hardwoods greeen! I couldn't have a Stormy Hardwoods spring bow with red mods...lol. They did a great job looks awesome!


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks good Ryan thanks for sharing


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's the OA in Natural for those looking for these pics.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

pse source In natural and OA evolution in original


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

evo and evolutions


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

StormyHardwoods said:


> Hello AT wanted to say hi and let folks know that we are now an AT sponsor. We have been very pleased with the response to the camo and are happy to say that you will be seeing it on more factory options in the near future. You of course can get an already purchased bow done in Stormy Hardwoods as well. At our website http://www.stormyhardwoods.com there is a form that you fill out under Process/Pricing. That email gets sent to [email protected] and to Ultimate Finishers Inc. Ultimate Finishers will then contact you back to schedule your bow in and arrange payment. The website also shows all the color options available and any new merchandise that is available.
> 
> We have 3 new color options that are unveiling at the 2014 ATA show. We will have an ATA thread showing Stormy Hardwoods on items at the show and you will be able to see them in there. If you are on social media you can follow updates and give-a-ways at http://www.facebook.com/stormyhardwoods. Thanks for having us and if you have any questions feel free to post them or pm us.


How about getting the Stormy Hardwoods Original on Tightspot quivers!!
Let's get it done please!!!&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

StormyHardwoods said:


> Yes you can always call Bill. We both prefer that you go through the Stormy Hardwoods website and fill out the form under Process/Pricing as it gets sent to Bill at Ultimate Finishers as a "work order". He will contact you and schedule your parts in and arrange payment. If you call Bill directly he should be instructing folks to use the process we have put in place.


Just filled out the form on your website. I have a Prime Centroid and a hood from a Tightspot quiver I want done in Original. 
Awesome camo pattern!!


----------



## Smiley1215 (May 10, 2013)

must be the night for orders!!! just filled out info to get my pse revenge done in stormy original. be the first bow im gonna have custom finished.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Just filled out the form on your website. I have a Prime Centroid and a hood from a Tightspot quiver I want done in Original.
> Awesome camo pattern!!


Thank you I will talk to bill but from what I've been told the tight spots can't be done they won't handle the heat process.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Smiley1215 said:


> must be the night for orders!!! just filled out info to get my pse revenge done in stormy original. be the first bow im gonna have custom finished.


Thank you for the order the lil rev's look awesome in it. This is my personal bow first one ever done


----------



## steenberge (Jun 15, 2013)

The Legendary Breathn is going to build me a PSE Super Short ME Franken Bow and I'm gonna have him put the purple on it for my mother. I showed her the colors today and she liked the pink and purple.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

pse source in stormy spring


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

creed dave said:


> I tried getting stormy hardwood grey arrow wraps and wanted just the red deer logo changed to blue to match my strings,(already received the wraps with red deer logo) onestringer arrow wraps tried for me, but someone named Josh at stormy hardwoods said no. made me sad, really wanted to sport stormy on arrows, but the red would clash , so I now have 15 arrow wraps I will not be using.


Sheesh, so you want your purse to match your shoes too?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*dna*

dna in original...belongs to predator on here....looks awesome
flame,silver ,black strings


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*gunmetal*

gunmetal pheonix


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Any pics of the prairie breathn? I will be staring a project bow soon and either natural or prairie will be the camo on it.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Prairie


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Really like that prairie!!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I wasn't to keen on the SHW Prairie when I first saw it. I gotta say after a while I'm really diggin it. Now to decide which bow to have that finish done on.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Prairie
> View attachment 1859881
> 
> View attachment 1859883
> ...


Ok that's it my project bow will be in prairie. That looks great.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Are these patterns exclusive to only 1 or a few dippers or can any dipper use it??


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

It's not available in dip only kolorfusion process. It's limited to the folks that do that process.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> It's not available in dip only kolorfusion process. It's limited to the folks that do that process.


Got any recommends then?? Got a new expedition comin in February that I'd looooove to see in either the gun metal or prairie..


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Just fill out the form on www.stormyhardwoods.com under the Process/Pricing tab that will go to Ultimate Finishers they will contact you to schedule your parts in. They did the prairie pics you just saw.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Will do,thanks! 
Bout what kind of turnaround times you been seeing?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bucks/bulls said:


> Will do,thanks!
> Bout what kind of turnaround times you been seeing?


had my limbs done by Ultimate Finishers and they do awesome work...was like 2 weeks for my stuff


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

bucks/bulls said:


> Will do,thanks!
> Bout what kind of turnaround times you been seeing?


We advertise 4 weeks from the time they receive the parts. It's typically quicker though.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

dwagoner said:


> had my limbs done by Ultimate Finishers and they do awesome work...was like 2 weeks for my stuff


Yup their work is FLAWLESS


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> We advertise 4 weeks from the time they receive the parts. It's typically quicker though.


That's awesome right there! Everything I've ever had dipped has always been a month or longer..


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

blood trail...on blood lust


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Ooh wonder if it will make it here tomorrow


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Which pattern is 2nd from the left


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

L to R is BloodTrail, Original, Natural, GunMetal


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

What color did you guys use as the base coat on this one? I'm gonna get the d350 riser done like this and the Limbs,sight,stab,rollergaurd and as in the gunmetal ..think it'll look good?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah it'll look good. White base is used on all of them.


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Prairie


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

That prairie just looks awesome!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Yeah it'll look good. White base is used on all of them.


Then how did they get it green?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

The film they lay over the white powder coat base holds all the color


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> Then how did they get it green?


Check out the stormy hardwoods web site. There it explains how the process works.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll take 1 stormy hat, and 1 water bottle.
And that prarrie is really growing on me!
Whack.., I just picked up a like new 2010 elite Z28 for cheap!!! Can Elites with stand the process?
Pretty sure barnsdale limbs.
Really thinking it needs to be stormy prarrie


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure on limbs I'll check with the coater


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

creed dave said:


> I'll take 1 stormy hat, and 1 water bottle.
> And that prarrie is really growing on me!
> Whack.., I just picked up a like new 2010 elite Z28 for cheap!!! Can Elites with stand the process?
> Pretty sure barnsdale limbs.
> Really thinking it needs to be stormy prarrie



I think an Elite will work just fine, limbs shouldn't be a problem I don't think. Send an email to Bill at Ultimate Finishers Inc. His email address is on their website.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Any update on stormy wear?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Not going to happen in the actual camo this year. But we are getting ready to do these













Not sure which one yet.


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

whack&stack said:


> Not going to happen in the actual camo this year. But we are getting ready to do these
> View attachment 1876283
> View attachment 1876284
> 
> Not sure which one yet.


I like em both


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

The od green with natural looks nice! 
T-shirts also I hope


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm a buyer , let me know when available !


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Not going to happen in the actual camo this year. But we are getting ready to do these
> View attachment 1876283
> View attachment 1876284
> 
> Not sure which one yet.


I will take the one the right


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Hoodies and hats available for pre-order


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Does the ear come with the hat?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Nope that's extra


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I've posted these pics elsewhere but thought I'd post them here as well as a follow up to my post (#2) on this thread. These were taken shortly after getting my DNA SP back from Breathn. LOVE the SH camo on the bow and love the bow - it's a shooter. Hoping to knock down a couple of big Tom's with it this spring.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks awesome thanks for posting!


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Mine came today! They are real nice!!!


----------



## ShakeNbake1199 (Jan 21, 2014)

hmm I might need to pick one of those sweatshirts as well!


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

ShakeNbake1199 said:


> hmm I might need to pick one of those sweatshirts as well!


They were pre-order only, but I think Jeff Dixon (Brdymaker ) is stocking them


----------



## ShakeNbake1199 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for that info Dave.


----------

